# www.betsupply.com |Own Rating / Software Project



## betsupply (Jan 31, 2017)

*ABOUT US*

We are a group of Tipsters located in Germany and everyone of us has a betting experience of more than three years. We got to know eachother
threw forums and sharing the same idea of betting. So why not work as a collective? That's what we started. We all came to the conclusion
that it is more efficient to work with models and rating systems based on data than to research half a day and waste the prime of our lifes in front
of a computer. The main work is done and for now we are really happy with the outcome. In addition to that some of us have their own systems
running which will also be available for you. We did a lot of testing with data from the past and permanently calculating the p value
(the p value tells us how high the probability is that our results were achieved by chance) of our results. Everything looked fine so we started
to share our tips for free and it is going great so far. The main goal besides having positiv results is to make it as comfy for you as possible.
You will get the tips at least a few hours before kickoff but mostly even one or two days earlier. So no struggle trying to bet while you are sitting
in the metro, your connection is shitty and the game starts in 5 minutes. There will be no inplay bets. We are focussing on 1X2 and asian handicap markets.
Football only.

FOR CONTACT: info@betsupply.com

TWITTER : @BET_Supply

Website: www.betsupply.com

Our Games been Verfied at Tipstrr.  
Here: https://tipstrr.com/tipster/betsupply

*BET Supply Overall stats:*
ROI: *13.09%*
Profit: *92.9*
Tips: *71*
Verified Proof: https://tipstrr.com/tipster/betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 1, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 01.02.17*


Pescara - *Fiorentina *at 1.94

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*BET Supply Overall stats:*
ROI: *9.66%*
Profit: *74.4*
Tips: *77*
Verified Proof: https://tipstrr.com/tipster/betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 1, 2017)

Ciao! #*Pescara* hosts #*Fiorentina* tonight. #*forzaviola* #*FirenzeDal1926* #*PescaraFiorentina* #*betsupply* #*tipstrr* #*SerieATIM*


----------



## betsupply (Feb 2, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 02.02.17*

AL Dhafra - *Al Sharjah* at 2.64
Falkirk U20 - *Celtic Glasgow U20* at 1.85 (IBC)
Bangu - *Vasco* at 1.78
*Rio Ave* - Braga at 2.64

*BET Supply Overall stats:*
ROI: *12.37%*
Profit: *96.5*
Tips: *78*
Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 3, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 03.02.17*

*Brisbane Roar* - Sydney FC at 3.07 (Pinnacle)
*Pandurii* - CSM Iasi at 5.17 (Pinnacle)
*Arminia Bielefeld* - 1860 Munich at 2.42 (Pinnacle)
Pacos de Ferreira - *Guimaraes* at 2.3 (Pinnacle)
Libertad - *Guaraní* at 2.94 (ISN)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*BET Supply Overall stats:*
ROI: *14.87%*
Profit: *121.9*
Tips: *82*
Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 4, 2017)

OUR GAMES FOR THE 04.02.17


Perth Glory - *Newcastle Jets* at 3.7
*Montpellier HSC* - Bastia at 1.87
*Boulogne* - Chambly Thelle at 2.27
*Hamilton Academical* - Kilmarnock at 2.2
*FC Porto* - Sporting Lisbon at 2.06
Edinburgh City - *Clyde* at 2.64
*Stirling Albion* - Montrose at 2.19
*CD Lugo* - Cordoba at 2.08
*America de Cali* - Aguilas Doradas at 2.28
Alianza Petrolera - *CA Bucaramanga CD* at 3.75
Leioa - *Real Madrid B *at 3.42
*Motherwell* - Hearts at 4.01
*Arbroath* - Forfar Athletic at 2.67
Cowdenbeath - *Elgin City* at 2.24
*Botafogo RJ* - Macae at 2.02
*Velo Clube SP* - Portuguesa SP at 2.55
*Universidad Catolica Quito* - CD Clan Juvenil at 4.97

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*BET Supply Overall stats:*
ROI: *17.17%*
Profit: *151.1*
Tips: *88*
Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 6, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 06.02.17*

Red Star - *Ajaccio *at 3.2
*AC Oulu* - RoPS at 2.82

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Overall stats:
ROI: 19.80%
Profit: 209.9
Tips: 106 *

Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 7, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 07.02.17*

Caen - *Bordeaux *at 3.05

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Overall stats:*
ROI: *17.58%*
Profit: *189.9*
Tips: *108*

Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 8, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 08.02.17*

Sportfreunde Lotte - *1860 Munic*h at 2.79
*CD Pasaquina* - CD Chalatenago at 2.05
*Oeste Itapolis* - Capivariano at 1.92
-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Overall stats:*
ROI: *20.24%*
Profit: *222.6*
Tips: *110*

Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 9, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 09.02.17*

Platanias FC - *AEK Athens* at 1.97
-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Overall stats:*
ROI: *18.81%*
Profit: *212.6*
Tips: *113*

Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 10, 2017)

*OUR GAMES FOR THE 09.02.17*

*Terengganu * - Kuantan at 1.53
*Târgu Muresu * - Poli Timisoara at 3.30
*Sint-Truiden * - KRC Genk at 2.59

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Overall stats:*
ROI: *16.55%*
Profit: *193.6*
Tips: *117*

Verified proof: betsupply

Take a look at our portfolios:

ROI-Busters
mxodds
Profitmakers
Mr.Handicap
Gunner Betting

www.betsupply.com


----------



## betsupply (Feb 10, 2017)

***OUR GAMES FOR THE 11.02.2017***

Bonsucesso FC | Carpebus Campos AA | 2 | 3.40
Melbourne City FC | Brisbane Roar FC | 1 | 2.79
Veria | Panionios | 2 | 2.05
FSV Zwickau | SV Werder Bremen Am. | 1 | 2.10
Osmanlispor | Trabzonspor | 1 | 2.20
Cesena | Bari | 1 | 2.23
Stevenage | Wycombe Wanderers| 2 | 2.70
Dunfermline | Hamilton | 2 | 3.10
Forfar Athletic | Elgin City | 2 | 3.20
Solihull Moors | Sutton United | 1 | 3.00
FC Admira Wacker Modling | SCR Altach | 1 | 3.02
Ferroviária | Mirassol | 1 | 2.25
Comerciantes Unidos | Real Garcilaso | 1 | 2.20
OHiggins | Unión Española | 1 | 1.83

***Overall stats:**  
ROI: **14.88%**   
Profit: **178.6**  
Tips: **120**  *

Take a look at our *verified portfolios: *

betsupply Main portfolio(https://bit.ly/roibuster)  

ROI-Busters(https://bit.ly/roibuster)  
mxodds(https://bit.ly/mxodds)  
Profit Makers(https://bit.ly/profmakers)  
Mr. Handicap(https://bit.ly/mrhandi)  
Gunner Betting(https://bit.ly/gunnerbet)   

betsupply.com](https://www.betsupply.com)


----------



## betsupply (Feb 13, 2017)

***OUR GAMES FOR THE 13.02.2017***

Novo Hamburgo Rs | Sao Jose Rs  | 2 | 4.08

* 
**Overall stats:**  
ROI: **6.03%**   
Profit: **85.6**  
Tips: **42**  *

Take a look at our **verified portfolios**:  

[betsupply Main portfolio](https://bit.ly/roibuster)  

[ROI-Busters](https://bit.ly/roibuster)  
[mxodds](https://bit.ly/mxodds)  
[Profit Makers](https://bit.ly/profmakers)  
[Mr. Handicap](https://bit.ly/mrhandi)  
[Gunner Betting](https://bit.ly/gunnerbet)   

[betsupply.com](https://www.betsupply.com)


----------



## betsupply (Feb 17, 2017)

***OUR GAMES FOR THE 17.02.2017***


Fortuna Sittard | Jong FC Utrecht  | 2 | 3.92


***Overall stats:**  *
ROI: **4.31%**   
Profit: **67.3**  
Tips: **156**  

Take a look at our **verified portfolios**:  

[betsupply Main portfolio](https://bit.ly/roibuster)  

[ROI-Busters](https://bit.ly/roibuster)  
[mxodds](https://bit.ly/mxodds)  
[Profit Makers](https://bit.ly/profmakers)  
[Mr. Handicap](https://bit.ly/mrhandi)  
[Gunner Betting](https://bit.ly/gunnerbet)   

[betsupply.com](https://www.betsupply.com)


----------



## betsupply (Feb 20, 2017)

***OUR GAMES FOR THE 20.02.2017***

Home | Away | Bet | Odd
--------|--------|-----|-----
ACS Poli Timisoara | CSMS Iasi  | 2 | 2.90
Dinamo Bucuresti | FC Botosani  | 2 | 7.00
Marítimo | Nacional  | 1 | 1.83


***Overall stats:**  *
ROI: **5.73%**   
Profit: **112.3**  
Tips: **196**  

*Take a look at our **verified portfolios**:  *

*Betsupply Main portfolio:*(https://bit.ly/roibuster)  

ROI-Busters(https://bit.ly/roibuster)  
mxodds(https://bit.ly/mxodds)  
Profit Makers(https://bit.ly/profmakers)  
Mr. Handicap(https://bit.ly/mrhandi)  
Gunner Betting(https://bit.ly/gunnerbet)   

betsupply.com(https://www.betsupply.com)


----------

